# OPENING NIGHT Game Thread: 10/29 vs Lakers



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







V








Los Angeles Clipper(0-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers(1-0)

WHEN: Wednesday , October 29th at 7:30 PM 
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
TV:KTLA theCW and ESPN
Radio: ESPN AIM 710
Clippers Last Game: 106-92 preseason loss vs Denver
Lakers Last Game: 96-76 victory vs Portland










Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Baron Davis | Cuttino Mobley | Al Thornton | Brian Skinner | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Jason Hart | Ricky Davis | Paul Davis

Injury Report

Baron Davis (sprained left ring finger), and Tim Thomas (strained left groin) are probable.
Marcus Camby (bruised right heel) is doubtful
 










Lakers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Derek Fisher | Kobe Bryant | Vladimir Radmanovic | Pau Gasol | Andrew Bynum

Lakers Key Reserves







|







|








Jordan Farmar | Trevor Ariza | Lamar Odom

Injruy Report

NONE

Q's Quote:
"The Boom Dizzle Era is about to officially be under way, and I know I'm not alone when I say I can't wait for this to get started. Hopefully Baron, Camby and Thomas are ready to go or it's not going to be such a good start for the regular season. Anyone going to the block party by the way?:smoothcriminal:"


Q's Prediciton: 104-92 Victory
Q's Prediction Record: 0-0
*​


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Clippers 184 - Lakers 53


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Tight graphics Q, nice look.

I'll go with a slightly more competitive final than senor leidout: Lakers 109 Clipps 105. 

I want to be optimistic, but if my history of predictions holds true I am basically ensuring the Clippers will win by picking against them. 

BD's debut stats: 29 points, 13 assists, 5 rebounds, 3 steals - his beard will also pick up a technical foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Still a bit early to tell but from what I have read recently TT will be available, Baron will most likely be available, and Camby will likely miss the game. Hopefully though all three will be ready to go.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

leidout said:


> Clippers 184 - Lakers 53


If only that would happen. 



Showtime87 said:


> Tight graphics Q, nice look.
> 
> BD's debut stats: 29 points, 13 assists, 5 rebounds, 3 steals - his beard will also pick up a technical foul.


Thanks, but I'm still going to try to do some stuff with a game thread here and there. Probably do a handful of those that I did during the playoffs showing the players and stats right next to one another. My Dizzle debut stats is something like: 24/9/6 with 4 steals and a block.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> If only that would happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I'm still going to try to do some stuff with a game thread here and there. Probably do a handful of those that I did during the playoffs showing the players and stats right next to one another. My Dizzle debut stats is something like: 24/9/6 with 4 steals and a block.


Sweet. I have to admit, I took a leave of absence from BBF for awhile during the playoffs, so I didn't see how those playoff matchup threads looked. If you're open to suggestions I might try a couple of things out and submit them to you. I'm trying to learn more about web design right now and it would be a good exercise for me if nothing else.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Showtime87 said:


> Sweet. I have to admit, I took a leave of absence from BBF for awhile during the playoffs, so I didn't see how those playoff matchup threads looked. If you're open to suggestions I might try a couple of things out and submit them to you. I'm trying to learn more about web design right now and it would be a good exercise for me if nothing else.



http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-clippers/319926-gt-game-13-kings-11-28-a.html

It was like that, I couldn't find one from the playoffs, but if you want to make some threads yourself, go ahead and post them. I'm sure to miss a fair share of games, mainly the back to back ones. It'd be good for the forum as well in my opinion and yeah, web design is the same reason I go into making these game threads as much as I do/did, along with me being a fan obviously.

If you need any help with the BBC coding the forum uses, I'd more then be willing to help you out.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-clippers/319926-gt-game-13-kings-11-28-a.html
> 
> It was like that, I couldn't find one from the playoffs, but if you want to make some threads yourself, go ahead and post them. I'm sure to miss a fair share of games, mainly the back to back ones. It'd be good for the forum as well in my opinion and yeah, web design is the same reason I go into making these game threads as much as I do/did, along with me being a fan obviously.
> 
> If you need any help with the BBC coding the forum uses, I'd more then be willing to help you out.


Right on, thanks bro. I wasn't sure if it was cool for me to do matchup threads, and didn't want to step on any toes. I'll probably have a few questions for you concerning the code, in fact, I know I will. But I'm anxious to give it a shot and see how it turns out.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I say it's a very defensive game.

Clippers 13
Lakers 11


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

leidout said:


> Clippers 184 - Lakers 53


sounds about right


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

The Lakers have to be favorites to win it all this year. Their depth is scary good. I see B Diddy keepin us in the game but we are going to need some monster games from Kaman and Thornton to have any chance. 

Lakers 112
Clips 106


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I could definitely see the Lakers taking this game... perhaps by a large margin. I'm not underrating our team but the fact is we know that the Lakers are good while the 08-09 Clippers are a complete mystery at this point. Of course I'm still going to pray for a Clips W. 

I'll have to try my best to stay up ... night games aren't friendly for my current time zone.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

leidout said:


> Clippers 184 - Lakers 53


:lol:


Maaaaaaaaaan its about ****ing time!!!!!!!!

i saw one game with baron davis and its amazing how good we looked, if he plays i like our chances
honestly i doubt he lets us get beat, i think with him on the team we are not going to have those nights where it seemed the team just gives up i doubt it 
hmmmm either the Clippers are going to win by alot or the Lakers ....a blow out ...hmmm

damn i dont have the balls to predict ill wait till the first 5 mins of the game hahaha

finally, Clipper Basketball AGAIN!
:yay:
:clap2:


:cabbagepatch:


:wbanana::rbanana::bbanana:

:twave:



:buddies:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Feels like forever since I saw a Clipper game, glad the season is 2 days away.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

M-Blade said:


> I could definitely see the Lakers taking this game... perhaps by a large margin. I'm not underrating our team but the fact is we know that the Lakers are good while the 08-09 Clippers are a complete mystery at this point. Of course I'm still going to pray for a Clips W.
> 
> I'll have to try my best to stay up ... night games aren't friendly for my current time zone.


Yo I noticed you live in London. Im a lifetime Saints fan and I was wondering if you made it out to Wembley Stadium this weekend. YOu guys showed a lot of love to my Saints and it was evident who the crowd was rooting for. NOt much D was played but it sure was nice to see Brees get some revenge on the team that dumped him for Cry Baby RIvers. Who Dat say dey gonna beat dem Saints!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No matter who wins.. One thing is for sure.. Baron Davis is going to have a field day with a slow old Derek Fisher trying to guard him. 

I think Baron will put up close to 30/8 on his opening night in a clippers uniform.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i sure hope so. god i cant wait. this team is either going to be really exciting or really painful to watch. only one way to find out


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

With Camby likely to miss this one, I'm feeling a little uneasy about things. The Lakers are going to be looking to return the favor for that pre-season beatdown earlier in the month, and nothing is as dangerous as a pissed off Kobe Bryant.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> damn i dont have the balls to predict ill wait till the first 5 mins of the game hahaha














Showtime87 said:


> With Camby likely to miss this one, I'm feeling a little uneasy about things. The Lakers are going to be looking to return the favor for that pre-season beatdown earlier in the month, and nothing is as dangerous as a pissed off Kobe Bryant.


Forget Camby, I'm more worried about Thomas not playing. Not like Marcus would make a big impact out of the gates in my opinion, but I could see Thomas having a damn good game and keeping Gasol/Bynum off the boards by stretching the D out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Best of luck to you guys on Wednesday night!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Forget Camby, I'm more worried about Thomas not playing. Not like Marcus would make a big impact out of the gates in my opinion, but I could see Thomas having a damn good game and keeping Gasol/Bynum off the boards by stretching the D out.


:bud:




oh and about the team being painful to watch......after last season REALLY the only direction we can go is UP ...
:yay:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> Barring a major breakthrough, Camby won't be ready for the season opener Wednesday against the Lakers. He has been sidelined with a bruised right heel and hasn't played a minute in the exhibition season. Davis, who has a sprained left ring finger, hasn't logged much time either -- 18 minutes in the first exhibition game at Fresno, in all -- but moved the needle toward being ready in time for Wednesday.


No Camby for the game. I hope Thomas is ready to go at least, we can use his floor-spreading on offense, but I'm damn glad we got Skinner back, he is a solid defender in the post and has a decent offensive game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

1 more day! 
**** im excited not only cuz ima be able to watch clippers again but damn THE NBA IS BACK!!!!:yay:

damn Gary Payton and Chris Webber are a great combo they are making NBA TV pure comedy 
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

From what I am reading it looks like TT and Baron will be playing while Camby will not.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i dont think there is a way they can win this game against the lakers without camby unless the lakers are dead tired... or just dead in general


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Forget Camby, I'm more worried about Thomas not playing. Not like Marcus would make a big impact out of the gates in my opinion, but I could see Thomas having a damn good game and keeping Gasol/Bynum off the boards by stretching the D out.


Thomas is a huge weapon, but only when he's hitting those open 3's. If he has one of his terrible nights where he chips all the paint off the rims he'll be pretty much useless, as the Lakers will simply back off and allow him to brick shot after shot. Sorry, but I'm much more concerned about the team's lack of size and inside presence as they go up against Gasol and Bynum. Davis and Jordan had better play with some huge pelotas, as indicated by Sam in the above photo.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

I think we will go with thornton at PF


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow i wonder what lineup we are running with today
BUT ANYWAY 
Finally the day is here!!!!
camby is doubtful ? 
id go with 

Baron Davis
Ricky Davis
Al Thornton
Brian skinner
Chris Kaman

cuz i mean really id rather rick to start cuz if he plays like he did in some pre season games (really boneheaded) id rather him be out there with baron than mess it up for our 2nd string

LETS GO CLIPPERS!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

^^^ if brian skinner is starting we're ****ed. the dude isnt that good and should definitely should be limited to back up


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Yo I noticed you live in London. Im a lifetime Saints fan and I was wondering if you made it out to Wembley Stadium this weekend. YOu guys showed a lot of love to my Saints and it was evident who the crowd was rooting for. NOt much D was played but it sure was nice to see Brees get some revenge on the team that dumped him for Cry Baby RIvers. Who Dat say dey gonna beat dem Saints!!!


Unfortunately no ... I don't follow the NFL too closely (if I had to choose a team it would be the 49ers). A lot of people I know were excited about it though and some friends of mine went to the game and had a great time. I am a little bummed that I missed out on the New Orleans music festival at the O2 Arena...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i think god hates me. i have to work tonight until 9:30... im seriously thinking about calling in sick


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We always struggle against penetrating PGs. Regardless of the outcome, it will be a close game.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Clippers win by 5 tonight!!! Go Clippers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Let's Go Clippers, Let's Go!

:clap: :clap:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

guess whose missing work???


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> guess whose missing work???


I just had my quiz and im thinking of ditching class right now.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> guess whose missing work???


:lol::lol:
:clap:


LETS GO!:yay:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

honestly a Clippers win would be a plus 
its just so refreshing to be watching em in action agaiN!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Davis looks damn good so far.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i dont like how the team plays with jason hart
bring in mike taylor 
hahaha
and brian skinner is playing great D cmon now 
btu what the **** is what OUR OFFENSE revolving around Tim thomas 
he is shooting every ****ing shot


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i know its early
1st game early hahaha
but i want mike taylor to be the 2nd string
did you guys notice that we went downhill once jason hart got in the game
noooothing was happening offensively with mike atleast he can drive n dish or something


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

I think Hart's only goal is to like protect the ball or something...?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

That 2nd quarter was complete crap for the Clippers. The first quarter was great, 2nd quarter a joke.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One of the big differences right now, I think, is the 3-point shooting.

We're 8/13, and the Clips are 3/12.

That, and we're out-rebounding you (slightly) and I believe we're doing better passing the ball around to get the open shot.

Good luck in the 2nd half! :cheers:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> One of the big differences right now, I think, is the 3-point shooting.
> 
> We're 8/13, and the Clips are 3/12.
> 
> ...


DESTROY DESTROY DESTROY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :starwars: :rocket:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

god i honestly dont think we suck this much ....i think its more the lakers being THAT good 
atleast i hope thats the case....

**** might as well throw in mike taylor whats the worst that can happen


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

Kaman has returned to RETARD status!!! i say we trade him for some solar powered flashlights...they might be MORE useful!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

leidout said:


> DESTROY DESTROY DESTROY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :starwars: :rocket:


Looks like you got your wish. We're destroying you this quarter for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Didn't see that coming...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Looks like you got your wish. We're destroying you this quarter for sure. :biggrin:


The force is strong in me, unfortunately my aim is bad. :wahmbulance:

This was the suckiest opening day, i demand this thread be erased so we can forget.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahahaa yeah this thread should be erased

make Friday our real beggining to the season hahaha


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ok, so 9 new faces in the first game together get blown out, not a surprise at all. I was hoping it would be a close game, and thought we could take this one, but obviously, the Clippers haven't had quite enough time to get to know each others games to gel. Baron and Thornton seem to be the only two who really get one anothers game. Along with that, our second unit seems to be out of sync, and with how everyone was calling Ricky Davis a ballhog, you wouldn't be able to see it tonight. Missing Camby hurt, but he wouldn't have helped our offense one bit, might have taken away a handful of points, but even then, it is still a huge blowout. We just need to start hitting shots, I'm not one bit worried even with this loss simply because its ONE game out of EIGHTY-TWO and we have a ton of new faces, I truly believe once everyone gets into sync, we will be winning games by double digits constantly. 

Oh and by the way, being at the game, early to mid in the third quarter, showed how much passion Clipper fans have versus Laker fans. Laker fans were just sitting there mainly, while, we kept cheering after a good play and didn't stop, despite being down by more then twenty.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

One good thing I saw is how fast Eric Gordon is. I say Baron and Gordon starts in our back court.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

No worries at all. Predictable outcome.

No Camby, 1/2 of baron davis, no chemistry yet....

The Good:

I like that thornton is passing the ball more instead of forcing it every time like last year. Sure, he did throw up some bad shots, but he also threw passes he wouldnt have done in his rookie year. Kaman i thought played solid at both ends of the floor. Cant wait to see him next to camby. Thomas attacked the rim. Baron's defense was spectacular. Skinner hustled well

The Bad:
Baron obviously had the hand bothering him, i dont expect 4/13 shooting from him once hes healthy. Gordon looked like absolute garbage out there, but hope its only one game debut funk. Davis didnt look great, but somehow got 6 assists. 

The Ugly:
Defense and rotations. Absolutely porus. The perimeter defense was non existant. 3 point shooters left open non stop. I also noted at least 9 times where either kaman or skinner had to go off of their man to stop slashing player swho left their defender in the dust. Some of these led to open shots. Clippers for years just do not know how to guard guys on the perimeter.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I didn't see the game but having read about it and seen the highlights I just have to say that I'm very glad we're not going to be playing a team of the Lakers' caliber every game!

As people have said, we're not at full strength and we've got a bunch of new guys playing together so this really shouldn't be representative of our ability for the majority of the season.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Can't believe Dunleavy didn't start EJ.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Even baron admitted before the game it will take a while for the clippers to gel together. 

Im just super worried about baron davis and marcus camby. Two of probably the top 5 star caliber players in all of the league, who are the most injury prone (yao, mcgrady, etc). And we have a team trainer that has a track record of probably the most injured players in the league.

Already were starting off with injuries to both of them....odds are one or both of them will be injured for 20 games this year, if so, we are screwed.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

:wearenumber1:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

that was pitiful. oh well at least the clippers are playing again


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I honestly didn't think that the team lacked so much chemistry. I watched it a little bit and to me, the only person who seemed to be putting in a lot of effort was Baron Davis. Kaman just made himself look like he was trying, but you could tell he wasn't really into the game.

I just don't understand what's up with Kaman, if he had shown up to play like the all star he should be, there is no way Bynum owns down low like he did.

Well, I hope Baron gets them all angry.
I don't think we'll make the playoffs if this type of dispirited play continues all year.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

I love Baron's Fire!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> The Good:
> 
> Kaman i thought played solid at both ends of the floor. Cant wait to see him next to camby.



Where is Trump when you need him? YOU'RE FIRED!!!
:krazy:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

They need to remember this game. I'm sure we all expected the Lakers to win this game, but the way the Clippers allowed themselves to be obliterated was very ugly. Healthy, not healthy, 100%, not 100%. There is no excuse on earth good enough to explain a massacre like that. They had better get their stuff together before taking the court again and Baron had better take this one on his shoulders and let his know he played like crap and that he won't let them lose like that again. This is not the way to start a new era of Clippers basketball, it's just more of the same old s*it.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

That first quarter made it look like the Clippers would win, but then the Lakers made adjustments. Baron stripping Kobe was classic early on.

But that doesn't matter if you lose by 38.
You know, I hope we lose big like this every time they don't try as hard as they should. The reason why the Spurs are good is because they go every game like a business, and if anyone makes a mistake Popovich never gets out of that player's face.

Sometimes I wonder why I am a clipper fan now a days. In the past, the Clippers sucked, but every rookie and player played hard, why? Cause they were rookies. It didn't matter that they lost the game in the fourth quarter, what mattered was that they played hard and kept it close, they put in their spirit. They forced themselves to play when nothing was expected of them.

Hell, I remember when we had so many rookies and were the youngest team in the league with Darius Miles, and Odom was still a Clipper. It was fun to watch even though we didn't win because the rookies would go out every night and play like madmen. The games would be close until the 4th, and they weren't very efficient because they kept trying to dunk it every time down the floor. Now, they just settle for jump shots, and there's no sense of urgency to win or prove themselves.

I don't know, I feel betrayed because I thought this team was on the same page this time. They weren't trying, it was like a preseason game for them while the Lakers were playing as if it were a playoff game.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Tons of new faces on this team and they didnt even get to play any preseason games together. This team will improve as the season progresses. It was nice to see them play well in spurts but you can tell they werent on the same page on either end of the floor. It sure was fun to watch and I love the make up of this team. 
BTW, how bad is Kaman now?? He couldnt even score on Mihm. What the hell is he doing in the off season...He gets worse each yr. Kaman was disgusting last night.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

That was a terrible game for the Clippers. When it came down to it, it showed that they needed more practice time that they didn't get from the injuries.


----------

